# pectin haze??



## suecasa (Oct 15, 2013)

just finishing my 3rd batch of DB ... and for the second time i think i'm plagued with haze. it's been a month since stabilizing .. and still cloudy ... i already enzymed it for a second time a week ago .. still a haze. followed the traditional DB recipe ... except for adding some extra strawberries ... any ideas?? what should i try next? just time?


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2013)

Try using sparkaloid or superklear


----------



## CBell (Oct 16, 2013)

+1 to super kleer. or just time. cold stabilizing worked wonders for my skeeter pee, not sure if it would do the same for DB.


----------



## suecasa (Oct 16, 2013)

Used sparkaloid initially. Enzyme as in recipe with an extra dose later. Still can't see thru it. But it's yummy!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 16, 2013)

if you used the right amount you should not have got a pectin haze.
If it doesnt clear, use super kleer.


----------

